# How to put text below avatar?



## Geoff Crowther (16 May 2014)

Hi, says it in the tiltle really.
How can I personalize the text below my piccy?
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Shaun (16 May 2014)

It's called _Custom Title_ and is located in the personal details section of your account preferences: http://www.cyclechat.net/account/personal-details

It becomes active 30 days after registration.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Geoff Crowther (16 May 2014)

Thanks Shaun.
That explains why I couldn't manage it yet.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Saluki (16 May 2014)

What are you going to write? or is it a surprise?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (16 May 2014)

Saluki said:


> What are you going to write? or is it a surprise?


Yep, you'll have to wait 'til my 30th birthday .


----------

